# A Very Happy Moment :-)



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

So I just have to tell everyone about our weekend! Well, Maddie and I have been doing agility class for the past 8 weeks. I've worked very hard with her and she has been doing extremely well! She has gotten out of the running away from me stage and is very happy to work for me now! It took a lot of effort and Creative Compulsion games to get her where she is now. 

Today I just signed her up for JWW, Novice Preferred and she did AWESOME! We got to jump number 3 and someone had to go on a zoomie spell...but I was even MORE proud of her that she came RIGHT BACK TO ME!!! We went off and did the weaves and the rest of the course in style! I don't care that we NQ'd, because she still came right back and finished for me! It was overall a good day....and I'm hoping to get her to a trial over Thanksgiving weekend. It's an all Novice one..so who knows what could happen! =] I think we'll give that one a go!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::appl:
Way to go, Team Maddie!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hahaha...thanks guys! I was sooo nervous this morning....lets just say there were many trips to the bathroom..haha! I can't wait to hit the trial over Thanksgiving! Yayyy! =]


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow it really sounds like you have made great gains in your training! And I think you were wonderful to put your emphasis for the day on the fact that she came back to you and not just how she did on the rest of the course. :nchuck:
Keep it up, you will be bringing home those ribbons before you know it.
And as always, keep it fun! :dblthumb2


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Wow it really sounds like you have made great gains in your training! And I think you were wonderful to put your emphasis for the day on the fact that she came back to you and not just how she did on the rest of the course. :nchuck:
> Keep it up, you will be bringing home those ribbons before you know it.
> And as always, keep it fun! :dblthumb2


 
Thanks Hank! I'm sooo happy that Maddie is doing wonderful! She is an amazing dog...with the right training and attitude! : Yes we will be in the ribbons in about 2 weeks..haha. Our instructor really wants to know how the heck I turned her around so fast.....lol!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations! As someone who is still struggling with the running away stage, I know what a great feeling that must have been for her to come back to you. What are Creative Compulsion games?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey, great job!!!! very proud of you guys!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

wicamnca said:


> Congratulations! As someone who is still struggling with the running away stage, I know what a great feeling that must have been for her to come back to you. What are Creative Compulsion games?


 
Yes it was a great feeling! Everyone who is in our class that was at the trial was very proud of us and they know how Maddie used to be. She wasn't the only Novice dog who had a case of the zoomies.  
Creative Compulsion games are what I use on my dog. Like motivational pops, knee bops, butt tags, etc. They are very motivational to the dog and Maddie is learning to really watch her back...she never knows what side I'll get her from. And I'm never hurting the dog at all....she truly loves them. I also changed my training ways, by not abusing her or ANYTHING like that....:doh::doh: But I did say what I meant and I meant it RIGHT NOW! 

And thank you Barb it was so much fun yesterday, I don't know what I was so worried about! 
Now I just have to convince thy parents to let me go to the trial over Thanksgiving! =]


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! It sounds like Maddie is off to a good start in her agility runs! Good luck in a few weeks when you go for the ribbons


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's to both you and Maddie! Glad to hear she's doing so well. It's good to hear from you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's great!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YEAH MADDIE!!!

It is the right of every new agility golden to get to show off their ZOOMIE style!!!! Glad she did her thing, came back to mom and did what she was supposed to. Here's to many more agiity runs without zoomies with Q's!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Big congratulations to you and Maddie! That is really great that she came back to you and finished the run. Sounds like a great first time out. What classes are you signing up for at your next trial?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi guys..again!

I would like to say thank you all to the support and well-wishers you've given me! I appreciate it a lot! And yes...Goldens and the zoomies...lol, that may have to take up another thread...lol. 

Our next trial I think we'll do both days of Novice Jumpers. I would like for her to have a reliable teeter before we go ahead and do Standard. She has gotten better with the teeter slowly but surely. I want that to be perfect and then go ahead and chase after those Standard legs.

Thank you all!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a great plan, looking forward to hearing about your next trial!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats to you both on your hard work and positive attitude!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats again, Caryn and Maddie! Of course, I'm just now reading this here, but I already knew about it!  You girls are awesome and I know your hard work will pay off! Give Maddie hugs and kisses from me. :smooch:


----------

